# Looking for Hard copies from the artist Trump T.



## Graveyardshift (Nov 26, 2010)

Good lord is it hard to get doushinjis from this guy. I could use some help. So far I've only found book of the beast 13 on hotcider.
here's some other things I'm looking for:
Any book of the beasts 
Trump of T.
Really anything he's done work in, like with team shuffle.

I'd like to email him about it but he says he doesn't sell like that and I can't afford to go to any of the conventions he sells at. Quite annoying to say the least.


----------

